# Wireless C31/C41 Router Suggestion or Troubleshoot



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all, I need help diagnosing/choosing a wifi router for those who hook up their Genie mini (c31/C41) wireless.

First let me say that yes I know this is not supported by directv, but that's why Im on this website and not theirs. 

My Setup and Issues

HR44 - Connected wirelessly to Single Band Belkin N Router
C41 - Connected to Wireless Cinema Connection kit.


Issue 

I am able to wirelessly use the C41...but just barely...it is WAY too laggy, so much so that the picture drops every 15 seconds and if I try to hit guide/menu nothing shows up and then it just drops back to full screen. I am assuming my issue is router related.

So what brand/model of wifi router do people use to setup the HR34/HR44 to quickly talk to their C31/C41?? I have already rebooted everything and it still is laggy. Also distance is not an issue.

Thanks for the help. I know alot of the suggestions will be to just leave it hard-wired...but I dont want that... :righton:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

From some testing I've been doing recently, you'd get better results by connecting the 44 to your router with ethernet, so you only have one wireless "hop".

This had nothing to do with the 44 and a client, but shows how much the results between two devices can vary:


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Interesting testing results....thanks for the suggestion, but the HR44 is too far away from my router to hook up wired (different room). And I cant move my cable modem/router to that room either.

Has anyone gotten it to work reliably with both the Genie and Genie Client on wifi?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

After upgrading the router firmware to DD-WRT I was able to get:








with both being on a 802.11N Wifi


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

What I couldn't test was using both 2.4 GHz & 5 GHz, as my routers don't support 5 GHz.

U-Verse's wireless receiver comes with a 5 GHz AP.

If the 44 connects using the 2.4 GHz band, and the CCK connects using the 5 GHz, you may get better results. :shrug:


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> Very Interesting testing results....thanks for the suggestion, but the HR44 is too far away from my router to hook up wired (different room). And I cant move my cable modem/router to that room either.
> 
> Has anyone gotten it to work reliably with both the Genie and Genie Client on wifi?


Can you run coax from the SWiM splitter to where the router is? If so you could use a wired CCK there to eliminate using the HR44's wifi.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, my router is a single band N (just 2.4 GHz....no 5 GHz). That's why im thinking a dual band router might help my situation.


----------



## bikenski (May 25, 2010)

Can't provide specifics yet on the HR44 or C41, but I've had great luck streaming video using a Netgear WNDR3700 dual-band router. It's the first consumer grade router I've owned that doesn't lock up or cause any other grief - it just sits there and works. Use the 5 Ghz band for video if possible.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the important things to check on the 2.4 GHz band is local competition (read, interference). VOS suggested a good tool, inSSIDer, several months ago. You'll need a PC with wifi and change your router to the least used channel.

Without this tool, just change the channel and test since most are using the default.

I currently use a Linksys E3000 dual band with DD-WRT firmware and have tried several configurations for MRV and a C31 client on a WCCK, all on 5 GHz band. Good results even with 2 wireless hops.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your suggestions...I have made some great progress!

1. The channel band competition in my area is somewhat nuts (I picked up ~15 routers on my scan). I changed my channel to another one and the video stutter is eliminated! The channel/guide input is still very laggy however.

2. Would turning off QoS help with the channel lag issue, it might improve it but then re-introduce the video stutter/drop out.

Further Help needed

3. I will be buying a dual band router, since I never had one before, how does one set a certain device to one frequency or another (like setting the directv devices to 5GHZ and leave the rest at 2.4...I am guessing by MAC address or does it automatically try to put the video QoS stuff on 5ghz).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> Further Help needed
> 
> 3. I will be buying a dual band router, since I never had one before, how does one set a certain device to one frequency or another (like setting the directv devices to 5GHZ and leave the rest at 2.4...I am guessing by MAC address or does it automatically try to put the video QoS stuff on 5ghz).


With the WCCK, logging into its GUI gives you the network and band it's using during setup.

A dual band router I was working with last week had different "names" for the two.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you for the help VOS. Dual band looks very cool in that I can just name it a similar name of my network with 5G at the end of it. I will then let only my directv items on that network/frequency. 

Also, during my scan I only picked up one other 5GHZ network. Looks like that frequency is nice and clean


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> Thank you for the help VOS. Dual band looks very cool in that I can just name it a similar name of my network with 5G at the end of it. I will then let only my directv items on that network/frequency.
> 
> Also, during my scan I only picked up one other 5GHZ network. Looks like that frequency is nice and clean


5 GHz doesn't have the same range as 2.4 GHz.

As I said, I couldn't test 2.4 & 5, but did test using two routers and different channels on 2.4. It didn't give me what I'd hoped for.

You might want to setup the Genie on 2.4 GHz and the client on 5 GHz.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

A very general statement, what 5Ghz loses in range is made up in higher throughput if the signal is good enough. I've found video streaming much better on the higher band.

I have anything video related, DVRs, iPads, Apple TV on the 5ghz band and general data / email pcs on G.

And just name the SSIDs different for the different bands. I use something like JonesG and JonesN.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

I plan on trying both units on the 2.4 band (just to see if it was just my old router being a jerk), then one on 5 and one on 2.4, then both on 5. If none of those work to my satisfaction, I will go back to being wired (which isnt a bad thing since I am still VERY happy with the H44/C41 speed improvements over my ancient HR20/21 DVRs). 

I appreciate everyone's help in trying to improve my wireless performance!

I was thinking about the Uverse wireless client and how it does have an advantage in that it is just a single hop. The Uverse router/hub is wired, so there is no need to talk to a wifi master box/Genie or whatever. If I am unable to get better results with a dual band router, I am unsure if even the rumored C41w will solve it.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi All...just want to give an update.

First of all I purchased a Netgear 3700 dual band router. I hooked everything up and left both the HR44 and the C41 on the 2.4 frequency. I got similar results from yesterday (little bit of video stutter and extreme guide/menu lag). 

I then tried to login to my WCCK through my router (which I did yesterday)...but for some reason this time it wouldnt let me log in (very weird). So after messing with it for 30 minutes...I simply reset my wcck and connected it through ethernet to set it up to connect to my 5 ghz frequency. 

So now my HR44 is on the 2.4 freq and the C41 is on the 5 freq.

Started to test it out and it works GREAT!! There is no video stutter and the guide/menu comes up great! The guide show up is a little slower than wired...but I dont mind that at all!

Thank you again all, it is the help of users like you all that has had me coming back every few years when it is time to upgrade my stuff!


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

If you change Wi-Fi routers, where is the setting located to scan for the new Wi-Fi device? I keep getting "Congratulations you are connected to the Internet" when it is not.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you used the same SSID and security type / key, it should be transparent. Otherwise, you'd have to go into the GUI of the WCCK or bridge device you're using.

Edit: Marcus, I just noticed your signature and it looks like you're a Dish sub. I have no idea.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

It's for my brother in-law. He has a completely different router going from WEP to WPA2, the router requires a 16 char security key and will not take a shorter one like his old router. So the question again is what is the menu settings sequence on the Genie to change to a different SSID and key. He keeps getting India CSR's that tell him if Network setup says you are connected to the Internet then it is. He can't download VOD and Network Test fails. Direct other option is to send a tech to his house for $100. To change the Wi-Fi connection?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Marcus S said:


> It's for my brother in-law. He has a completely different router going from WEP to WPA2, the router requires a 16 char security key and will not take a shorter one like his old router. So the question again is what is the menu settings sequence on the Genie to change to a different SSID and key. He keeps getting India CSR's that tell him if Network setup says you are connected to the Internet then it is. He can't download VOD and Network Test fails. Direct other option is to send a tech to his house for $100. To change the Wi-Fi connection?


If your brother in-law has a WCCK, then there is a reset button above the connectors. Press and hold until the lights go out.
Now the WCCK is back to "blank" factory settings.
On the Genie network setup select wireless and follow the steps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Note that to reset the CCK-W to a "blank" state, you must press and hold the reset button for at least 30 seconds.


----------

